

Was Karl Max Right? - dmose
http://www.reuters.com/article/reutersComService4/idUSTRE49E99F20081015

======
davidw
No. Nor is this the appropriate place to discuss it.

------
known
Each nation need both (Socialism + Capitalism)

1\. Prevent Race To The Bottom (aka Socialism) Free Public Transportation,
Ration shops,Reservations,Basic Income Guarantee,Minimum Wages,Free Education
etc

2\. Promote Race To The Top (aka Capitalism)
Incentives,Subsidies,Markets,Extrinsic motivation,Appreciation,Awards, Rewards
etc

------
khafra
I don't know that we can call Marx right; we can, however, definitively
declare Francis Fukuyama wrong. History, even considered as merely a dialectic
between opposing models of resource allocation, is far from over.

------
pragmatic
"Capitalism as we used to know it is on its deathbed."

Come on people. Let's not forget that it was socialist principles (everyone
deserves a house) that started this mess.

------
razorburn
Karl Max? Is that Peter Max's brother?

------
Allocator2008
In terms of the fact that capitalism goes in "rise and fall" cycles, yes, this
much seems clear. In terms of the idea that the public ownership of wealth is
inevitable, hardly.

As Thatcher wisely said, "There is no such thing as society."

So capitalism I think continues. Just a few folks will blow their brains out
along the way. Survival of the fittest, what can I say. Don't blame Darwin or
the capitalists. It is just the laws of nature. As Elton John sings, "Who
makes the call and who gets to choose/who gets to win and who gets to
lose/it's like rolling dice in the belly of the blues/and the blues never fade
away."

